# Ribs



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a rib cook on the Akorn Sunday for the game. Had these left over for tonite!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks great! Falling off the bone now!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

You and me both.  But, I also fixed shrimp and steak too.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Lookin good Pay. Mought has to gits me ona those gadgits.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Man, those look GREAT !!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Lookin good Pay. Mought has to gits me ona those gadgits.


Bet you would love the Akorn. Tossed my gasser. Don't need it no more!


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

What were the side dishes. Looks like it could be Mac and Cheese and potato salad. Or it could be Cheese and Garlic grits, and buttered Cauliflower.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

BillHoo said:


> What were the side dishes. Looks like it could be Mac and Cheese and potato salad. Or it could be Cheese and Garlic grits, and buttered Cauliflower.


Potato salad


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Potato salad


Looks like some Baked Beans and something else behind the Potato Salad, too ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> Looks like some Baked Beans and something else behind the Potato Salad, too ?


Yep. Mac and Cheese Casserole and Baked Beans.


----------

